# Paramedic jobs



## Medic84 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello. I would like know where I could find jobs for Paramedics in Saudi Arabia. How is living like? Is it like living in a college dorm? Could I continue my education in a college network for my sciences to get my RN? If not, could I travel back to the US to finish out my nursing clinicals, it'll take about 1-1/2 months to complete.


----------

